# Feedermouse vs. one of mine



## Malene (Jun 8, 2010)

Because of RIs I have very few mice left, so to have a little project going while I figure out if and how I should save my one remaining line, I bought a few mice from a pet store. I forgot how small they are! So I took some pictures with the tiny tiny cinnamon male and one of my PEW females.


----------



## firstmice (Sep 18, 2013)

Such a difference!


----------



## Lyra (Mar 1, 2013)

Wow, what a big girl there - love her eyes and ears :love 
Isn't that little guy scared of being so close to her? She's twice his size! Could eat him for breakfast!


----------



## Tally (Nov 27, 2013)

I would love to have such a big mouse.
But when ever I see the diference between show mice and normal mice I tend to think that they must have a totaly differend anatomy.
For me they don't only look bigger they look longer as well.
Same as the head. Maby it's just an effekt of the big ears but it looks for me that they are diferend placed?


----------



## mich (Sep 28, 2013)

She has such large ears. You don't get the big ears in mice here in Australia (well I've never sighted one yet). :boohoo


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

She's a lovely PEW, very nice.



> But when ever I see the diference between show mice and normal mice I tend to think that they must have a totaly differend anatomy.
> For me they don't only look bigger they look longer as well.
> Same as the head. Maby it's just an effekt of the big ears but it looks for me that they are diferend placed?


They are much longer and the ears are differently placed. The width of the skull, particularly the forehead, determines where the ears are placed. Selecting for the widest skulls as pinkies over generations results in this kind of ear set.


----------



## Tally (Nov 27, 2013)

SarahY said:


> They are much longer and the ears are differently placed. The width of the skull, particularly the forehead, determines where the ears are placed. Selecting for the widest skulls as pinkies over generations results in this kind of ear set.


So it wasn't only my imagination ^^ -Thanks


----------



## Malene (Jun 8, 2010)

Lyra said:


> Wow, what a big girl there - love her eyes and ears :love
> Isn't that little guy scared of being so close to her? She's twice his size! Could eat him for breakfast!


I love her eyes too! They are quite nice considering that she is a PEW  And no, he wasn't scared of her. He was just enjoying spending a little time with a big lady of the opposite sex 



Tally said:


> I would love to have such a big mouse.
> But when ever I see the diference between show mice and normal mice I tend to think that they must have a totaly differend anatomy.
> For me they don't only look bigger they look longer as well.
> Same as the head. Maby it's just an effekt of the big ears but it looks for me that they are diferend placed?


SarahY explained it very well. Yes, they are different, because we humans chose that they should be different (standards). But I would like to make it clear that none of my mice are show mice, as I do not show my mice! My mice are a blend of how I interpret the (mainly UK) standard and what's pleasing to my own eyes.


----------



## BlackSelf (Apr 15, 2014)

Woa! i have a long way to go, breeding my petstore mice into show quality


----------



## mich (Sep 28, 2013)

Just curious as to why heading stated feeder mice when they said mice were bought as pets from a pet store.


----------

